# Going to Italy saturday



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Random, aint it?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Person3 Have fun and don't come back.

I wish I was there right now.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Have a fantastic time Person3.

Italy is my favourite country, bar none. Florence is the best, followed by Rome and the Vatican. Naples is a dump, but the Almafi coast (Sorrento) etc is stunning. However my relationship with that country is soured a little because that's where I went on my honeymoon.

Pompeii (spelling) is stunning, if you get a chance, as are the islands of Ischia and Capri...as long as you can get a second mortgage on your house for a can of Coke.

Anyway, have a great time. The people there are truely wonderful.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i quite like the capri


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I'm Jealous.

If youre planning on church spotting go see the Vatican and be done with it. Everything else pales.

Have fun.

Martin - are you not half Iti? I remember reading somewhere that you have Irish and Italian in you. Were you christened Catholic?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if he was italian. Something hot about a catholic man who beats himself up for everything


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

but blatently rude women are hotter


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, italy pretty much rocked. I plan to find me an Italian hottie and spend the rest of my days in rome.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Glad you had a good time Person3. Where did you go? It's always fun when it's time for an Italian general election. It's crazy. Not like the boring old election campaigns that we get here in England, or America come to that. The contestants basically slag each other off and say nothing whatsoever about policy. Good old Silvio Berlusconi has completly flipped. He started on the Germans the other day for some reason, which of course I whole-heartadly applaud, saying that they...'Come the summer, they infest our beaches like cockroaches.' Tee hee.

Yes Milan, my mother is Italian (Foggia) and my father is Oooirish(Newtonards). Good Catholic boy, that's me. 8) Thankfully, I wasn't indoctrinated into that particular religion, thank christ, and was spared the ritual buggering and general physical and psychological abuse. My mother has vague ideas about god but considers herself a spiritualist, and my father, while being catholic, hates it with a vengence. Strange family eh? Mum a spiritalist, father a Catholic hater but still goes to mass and comes home seething about the hypocrisy of it all (the churches, not his!), sister a born-again christian (Baptist flavour), Grandparents are/were methodist flavour christians, and me an Atheist. No wonder I'm so sane. :lol:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Person3 - it seems you have found your half Italian - half Catholic neurotic hottie. Now you can spend the rest of your years in Rome in romantic bliss 

Martin - post dinner religious arguments between you and your sister would be entertaining.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Martin - post dinner religious arguments between you and your sister would be entertaining.


We don't talk anymore. Ever. Like the good Christian she has become, she has transformed into a depressive, moaning, complaining, bitching, hypocritical, spiteful cow. And whoa, since I got divorced, I'm not just her disgusting atheistic brother, I'm nothing less than Satan's boiling haemeroids !!

When I was 18, I did paint 'God Squad' on the side of her car and stuck a wooden cross on the top. And yes, I am proud of it. I have my reasons, but I won't divulge them here.


----------

